# Whats everyone using on leather ?



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all, as title really.... Im looking at buying a new leather cleaner, Ive currently got some ValetPro leather soap and their conditioner aswell but I dont really rate it interms of cleaning capabilities (the soap that is), it smells lovely though.

Ive been looking at the Meguiars Gold class cleaner/conditioner in one. Anyone got an opinion on it or can recommend a good all in one or two seperate cleaner and conditioner ?
Thanks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dodo juice leather cleaning kit - Ive tried everything else on the market and whilst others have similiar performance, there's none that have the same performance and value


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Colourlock


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have auto finesse cleaner and conditioner (2 products) & was left underwhelmed by it. 
However, as it lasts such a long time, it’s the only leather products I have.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been using LTT Auto Maintain and Protect on my Nappa Leather and really like the finish and protection it leaves.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tried loads and dr leather wipes and liquid very good, also their dye block


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Found "Furniture Clinic" Leather Ultra Clean to be excellent on car seats and also excellent on a household leather sofa. They are also sponsors on DW so check out fellow member posts.
regards
todds


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and protector 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and protector
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This. Leaves a lovely clean finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dr Leather, really good product.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I tried the meguiars gold class one a couple years ago and didn't rate it. It didn't do much in the way of cleaning and left the leather with a greasy look and feel to it. I'm currently using Koch Chemie pol star which cleans well and leaves a matte finish.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Colourlock products myself.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr leather wipes are really ewasy to use.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather wipes & spray :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I use DR Leather Wipes and Advanced Cleaner. 

I used to use varied products but for ease of use, smell, cleaning power and availability I switched to Dr Leather. Then invested in selling it. :thumb:


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Out of interest, does anybody rate Gliptone cleaner and conditioner?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bazza85 said:


> Out of interest, does anybody rate Gliptone cleaner and conditioner?


Stand to be flamed but most modern 'leather' is coated so only needs cleaning. Conditioners will just sit on top of the coating so basically a waste of time.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Stand to be flamed but most modern 'leather' is coated so only needs cleaning. Conditioners will just sit on top of the coating so basically a waste of time.


Interesting point I'd never considered. 
Leather does 'feel' different after conditioning though?
I thought the conditioner basically helped to keep the leather supple?

Don't worry, I won't feel flamed, mearly educated!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If it’s coated the conditioner won’t get to the leather, it will sit on top as I understand it and think I remember reading will actually attract more dirt.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> If it's coated the conditioner won't get to the leather, it will sit on top as I understand it and think I remember reading will actually attract more dirt.


Spot on. Newer automotive leather is coated so all you want is a cleaner then protectant to reduce dirt and colour transfer building up.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Whilst it is true automotive leather is coated ... after a couple of years this degrades and requires conditioning 

The video from Forensic Detailing and Colourlok covers this in detail


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i'm using BMW cleaner is its pretty gentle.... hard to tell with black leather. smells clean though, i then top with 303 aerospace protectant which leaves a nice satin finish and protects well


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Dr Leather Advanced Cleaner in its liquid form.
Brilliant product and smells great, like new leather!

I've just started to apply it with a small soft leather brush.
Amazing how much better it is than just a MF cloth.

I've also got LTT Auto Protect, which I've used a few times, but when I've cleaned something with Dr Leather, I just leave it.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

James_R said:


> I use Dr Leather Advanced Cleaner in its liquid form.
> Brilliant product and smells great, like new leather!
> 
> I've just started to apply it with a small soft leather brush.
> ...


Is the liquid much better than the wipes? I'm yet to be totally convinced by them.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bug Sponge said:


> Is the liquid much better than the wipes? I'm yet to be totally convinced by them.


I haven't used the wipes, no need to I'm 100% happy with the liquid.

Best thing about the liquid is you can spray on the leather, then agitate gently with the leather brush.
It's so much better than a cloth or MF. :thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Bug Sponge said:


> Is the liquid much better than the wipes? I'm yet to be totally convinced by them.


I like the wipes but used a tip in a White Details video of using a damp microfiber to wipe off the cleaner, rinsing each time e in a bucket of water. I've got black seats and was surprised how much dirt came off

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

DrLeather Cleaner and Protector :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

For me the wipes i use for maintaining and now got myself in the habit of using them after a couple of journeys. 

I use the Liquid initially then use the wipes as and when and the leather stays nice and clean and smells ace.

If you use the wipes a tip on here was to put a wipe under your seat for added leathery smells :thumb:

Dye Block is awesome too !


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Modern chrome tanned auto leather does not require conditioning even when it becomes worn. 
Deep clean
Protect
Maintain 

3 steps to keep your leather clean and in the best condition 
Avoid conditioners and products containing oils and/or waxes as these are not required and are counter productive as they attract more dirt,
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for Dodo supernatural cleaner and sealant. Fantastic pair of products that have never let me down. 


Gonz.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

judyb said:


> Modern chrome tanned auto leather does not require conditioning even when it becomes worn.
> Deep clean
> Protect
> Maintain
> ...


Judy

Is it the case then that it doesn't become porus as it ages as suggested in the video ? it is difficult when there are polar opposites of information available which seem conclusive.

You would seem to be saying I assume that any leather other than that found originally in classic cars i.e uncoated never needs a "conditioner" to get into the fibres ?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

All leather is porous to moisture. As the coatings become abraded it will become more porous but modern chrome tanned leather does not require the addition of oils as the retanning agents do not migrate, therefore they do not need to be replaced. If the leather has become cracked then the finishes need replacing which conditioning will not do and may affect the adhesion of any pigments.

Classic and vintage cars will need a conditioning agent (best to use this that contain ' fat liquors' rather than oils etc 
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

LTT for me. Only recently discovered it and I'm really impressed, which takes a lot.

S


----------

